# Restless Sleep in 13-month-old?



## noah's mom (Jan 3, 2006)

DS has always been a fairly "active" sleeper, but lately he's been stepping it up quite a bit. We cosleep and he nurses to sleep between 7-7:30 most nights. He used to go about a 3-4 hour stretch before his first night nursing (great for DH and I - put DS down, turn on the baby monitor and go downstairs for dinner/hang time, then go to bed ourselves at about 10:30). Now he wakes up after about 1 1/2 hours (last night it was a little over an hour) and probably every 1 1/2-2 hours thereafter. He nurses back to sleep very quickly, but it's been driving me nuts b/c his wakeups during the night seem to be caused by me shifting around - he likes to sleep snuggled up against me, but I can only stay in one position for so long b/4 I start to get stiff. Now every time I switch positions he's awake and needing to nurse back to sleep, and I'm back to square one (the "stiff" position!).

He is on the verge of walking (has taken a random step here and there), so could that be causing it? He used to be a much deeper sleeper (I'm a poet, lol!)

Still wakes around the same time for the day (6:30-7 AM) so not worried about that.

I guess what I really want to know is...is this just a developmental phase?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

With my daughter was that age, that was her way of telling me she was ready for her own space. She was - I transitioned her to her own mattress and she was happier that way. My ds is 13 months now, and dong the same thing, so we are getting him his mattress next month.

Maybe he's ready for his own sleep space (for at least part of the night)?


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to MDC!

Walking and teething can have a HUGE impact on our little one's sleep habits. If you think that your moving around is the real culprit though, trying a seperate sleep surface (like a twin sized mattress pushed up against yours) would be a good idea too.

If it's the walking then it should settle down again once he's gotten past that milestone. Of course, a new milestone or molar is always right around the corner...so when it comes to sleep, I've found flexibility if crucial!

If your library has a copy of the No Cry Sleep Solution for Toddlers I'd suggest taking a look. It has great information about all sorts of sleep questions and lots of ideas to try.

Good luck and sweet dreams!


----------

